# Je voudrais ressusciter mon vieux flat panel..!



## heyhey (19 Juillet 2010)

Hello Mac-iens, amis,

Je me tourne vers vous car je caresse un espoir totalement fou: ressusciter mon vieux G4 flat panel et en faire quelque chose de BIEN!

Je m'explique:
voilà un bout de temps que la famille s'est équipée de macbooks en tout genres, et que ce bon vieux, beau G4 flat panel ne sert plus beaucoup. De toutes manières, nous les enfants l'avions pourri de musique films et autres, au point qu'il ne tourne presque plus qu'au ralenti (il est pas si pathétique non plus, faut juste pas lancer deux appli à la fois, sinon ça rame. normal).

Alors, en vue d'un déménagement, je m demande s'il ne serait pas judicieux de lui donner une nouvelle jeunesse.

L'utilisation que je voudrais en faire est la suivante: MUSIC

je pourrais le consacrer uniquement à la création musicale, la MAO. Et aussi comme moniteur, pour regarder des films par exemple, pasque c'est vrai qu'il a un bel écran le ptiot.


Donc, plusieurs questions:

1/ *Comment le remettre complétement à zéro? Est-ce que ça va vraiment lui donner une nouvelle jeunesse?* Le problème, c'est que l'ordi a été acheté avec la boîte de ma mère, qui nous l'a configuré là-bas. Donc pas de CD d'installation!!

2/ Question évidente au vu de ci-dessus: *Comment me procurer des CDs*, ou un _crack_ (chuut)  de ces CDs?

3/ Mais quels CDs? Il me semble qu'il tourne sur 10.3.9.. c'pas ouf.* Est-ce que je peux espérer passer à une version supérieure?* 10.4, 10...5?? (voir specs techniques plus bas). Je suis prêt à, par exemple, et c'est la seule amélioration que me vient à l'idée, lui rajouter de la RAM!! Youpi 1GB max je crois, youpi, youpi.

4/ SO, *que tirer de cette belle et vieille machine*, à votre avis? *Pourrais-je y faire tourner de bons séquenceurs* (logic 9.. enfin faut pas rêver), en m'appuyant sur ma bonne carte son? Ou est-ce que tout ça va laguer, planter, exploser? 


Chers mais, si vous êtes arrivés jusque là, c'est que vous avez bien une ptite idée sur la question!! Alors d'avance, merci pour vos conseils!!


Plusbas, la fiche "matériel" des informations systèmes dudit mac
_
Modèle dordinateur:  iMac
  Type de processeur:   PowerPC G4  (3.3)
  Nombre de processeurs:        1
  Vitesse du processeur:        1.25 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur):   256 Ko
  Mémoire:      768 Mo
  Vitesse du bus:       167 MHz
  Version ROM de démarrage:     4.6.8f4_




TAC!
La question subsidiaire!!

Y a t-il un quelconque moyen d'utiliser ce bel écran comme moniteur externe? Genre brancher une console? Evidemment ya que USB, du firewire, et ZERO entrées vidéo.. aucun adaptateur chelou ne fait l'affaire?



Merci à tous!!


----------



## CBi (19 Juillet 2010)

Un peu de lecture pour la mise à neuf =
http://forums.macg.co/mac-ppc-g3-g4-g5/upgrade-imac-g4-ca-vaut-le-coup-165522.html

Question système, jusqu'à Léopard, pas de soucis pour peu que la mémoire soit suffisante.

Pour l'écran, impossible directement mais il y a des "trucs" efficaces pour faire comme si via une config de partage ou d'écran étendu. Voir = 

http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/6-macs-1-pc-3-claviers-n-possibilites-248627.html


----------



## christophe2312 (19 Juillet 2010)

Comme dit CBi , l imac peux recevoir 2 g de rem ddr et un disque dur IDE jusque a 750G
Comme système le plus véloce pour cette machine c est tiger, leo sera un peu lourd dessus
Ceux ci dit c est une merveille ce mac 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h57 ----------

Oup !!!! de ram c est mieux


----------



## gillyns (19 Juillet 2010)

même avec une remise à zéro de ta machine, tu ne pourras pas lancer des applications récentes sans lag.

Et non tu ne peut pas utiliser l'écran comme externe car c'est un iMac 

Et dernière chose : tu peut aller jusqu'à léopard (10.5) mais à partir de Snow léopard tu ne peut plus.


----------



## iMacounet (19 Juillet 2010)

gillyns a dit:


> même avec une remise à zéro de ta machine, tu ne pourras pas lancer des applications récentes sans lag.
> 
> *Et non tu ne peut pas utiliser l'écran comme externe car c'est un iMac*
> 
> Et dernière chose : tu peut aller jusqu'à léopard (10.5) mais à partir de Snow léopard tu ne peut plus.


Cette phrase est vraie et en même temps fausse, car un iMac possède une entrée vidéo (le 27" quoi )

reste sur Tiger, c'est un os adapté à cette machine.


----------



## melaure (22 Juillet 2010)

Tiger tournera sans soucis, et même Leopard avec 2 Go.

C'est cool d'avoir cette machine car c'est le tout dernier iMac G4.

J'aurais aimé en récupérer un pour ma petite nièce, mais les prix en occasion sont toujours excessif ... C'est beau mais faut pas oublier que techniquement ça se fait bien vieux aujourd'hui. Quitte à mettre une telle somme autant prendre un MacIntel d'occasion


----------



## gillyns (26 Juillet 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Cette phrase est vraie et en même temps fausse, car un iMac possède une entrée vidéo (le 27" quoi )
> 
> reste sur Tiger, c'est un os adapté à cette machine.



On es dans le forum G3/G4/G5, pas dans Intel, donc les iMac 27" n'existent pas ici...


----------



## heyhey (26 Juillet 2010)

hello!

merci à tous pour vos réponses diverses, je me fais une idée de plus en plus précise de la situation..

je me heurte à un nouveau problème: comme expliqué dans mon premier post, j'ai toujours possédé ce mac sans les CD d'installation.. qui soit-dit en passant ne m'auraient pas servis, dans l'idée où j'upgrade vers Tiger..

Donc, quels sont les moyens légaux de se procurer des CD de Tiger?? Ce n'est plus en vente nulle part... est-il important d'installer telle ou telle version, ou la mise à jour de logiciel me portera directement à la 10.4....? Si tant est que j'arrive à l'installer ><

sinon, plop, les moyens illégaux... je n'en suis pas tout à fait à mon premier piratage, si qqun à une piste.. bien sur, j'imagine que ce forum n'est pas fait pour ça, alors j'imagine qu'un MP fera l'affaire!!



Une autre question.. Le passage à 2GB de Ram est-il vraiment *très* significatif? 
L'accès au slot "factory installed" m'a l'air d'être une complète galère...

Merci de vos lumières!!

àbientôt
Oj


----------



## christophe2312 (26 Juillet 2010)

heyhey a dit:


> hello!
> 
> merci à tous pour vos réponses diverses, je me fais une idée de plus en plus précise de la situation..
> 
> ...




Passage a 2 go est vraiment significatif
Tiger en mp depuis un moment
Le demontage est tres facile il suffit de ne pas oublier la pate , et de bien lire les consignes de demontages


----------



## Joen (28 Juillet 2010)

Essaie de trouver Tiger en occasion (petites annonces macgé, site de vente aux enchères ...)
Attention à ne pas tomber sur les disques d'installation livrés avec une machine (sauf si c'est pour un imac G4) : dans ce cas, il y a un contrôle qui t'empêchera de l'installer. J'ai justement eu le cas avec un dvd prévu pour un ibook G4 et que je voulais utiliser sur un imac G4. Il faut que tu trouves un Tiger vendu en boîte.
Sinon, je ne serais pas aussi catégorique quant à l'intérêt de passer à 2Go : tout dépend des applis que tu utiliseras. Mais si ton appli de musique est gourmande, alors vas-y.


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2010)

Le DVD doit être noir


----------



## axelmacful (7 Août 2010)

salut tu peut te procurer des cd d'installation tiger leopard sur ebay leboncoin priceminister mes bien lire les annonce pour que les cd correspondes a t'on imac g4 ( tournesol)


----------



## heyhey (13 Août 2010)

salut à tous,

finalement j'ai décidé de passer le G4 à 2GB de ram et d'y installer Tiger. Il faut encore que je me procure les dvd d'install, mais ça ne va pas tarder. 

deux questions techniques:

 - d'après vous, mieux vaut remplacer la ram *avant* ou *après* le reformatage du système? ou c'est indifférent?

 - je joins au message un screenshot d'un scan du disque dur en utilisant *GrandPerspective* . Ce qui m'inquiètes est la partie grise, qui est celle dont les infos sont affichées. Les parties colorées sont les fichiers, et la partie noire est l'espace inutilisé.
*26GB* de "Miscellaneaous Used Space"!! Perte immense!! Surement due à l'utulisation anarchique par 4 utilisateurs de l'ordi pendant 7 ans.. 
La réinstallation du système les restaurera? ou faut-il carrément passer par un reformatage? (jamais fait..)






àplus!


----------



## heyhey (20 Août 2010)

heydiheydo, ça m'étonnes, les forums de macgé sont en général ultraaarapides à répondre!!

j'ai peut-être soulevé un sujet tabou??!! 

non sérieusement, quelqu'un aurait des éléments de réponse pour ma deuxième question?? C'est à peu près la dernière étape qui me retient de remettre à neuf le bestiau! 

pour l'histoire de Ram, vous embêtez pas c'était nul comme question, et j'ai même trouvé la réponse tout seul: ON S'EN FOUT.

Bref, appel à l'aide à vous maciens aguerris, comment me débarasser (ou plutot récupérer..) tous ces Gigs perdus??

mercii d'avance

la bise


----------



## Invité (20 Août 2010)

Pour le remplacement de la Ram, aucune importance

L'espace, c'est peut être la Ram virtuelle de 7 utilisateurs ? J'en sais rien.
Mais vu l'état du disque il est préférable de recommencer à zéro. C'est prévu lors de l'installation.
Ca doit être la première étape il me semble. 
Très simple et intuitif de toutes façons


----------



## CBi (18 Septembre 2010)

Dans les options d'installation de Mac Os tu as effectivement la possibilité de faire un Clean Install qui efface tout. Mais si tu ouvres la machine pour ajouter de la mémoire, pourquoi ne pas en profiter pour changer le disque dur ? Le disque d'origine a probablement 2Mo de cache et tourne lentement, un disque à 7200 tours et 16Mo de cache devrait aider   Et il vaut mieux faire l'installation après ajout de la mémoire. Ça ne change rien à la qualité de l'installation mais ça ira plus vite.


----------



## ben206stras (19 Septembre 2010)

Du moment que tu ouvres ta machine, il est en effet très intéressant de changer de disque dur avec un autre disque IDE plus gros.

Fait-lui aussi un petit nettoyage à l'aspirateur (avant changement de la RAM ou avant de remettre la nouvelle barrette). Tu gagneras ainsi en confort auditif car il sera mieux refroidit.

Et surtout, suis bien les étapes pour le remontage (pâte thermique) pour une nouvelle longue vie de ta très bonne machine.

EDIT : Et... depuis le temps, as-tu réalisé l'opération à coeur ouvert ?


----------



## heyhey (17 Novembre 2010)

hello à tous!!

non l'opé n'a pas encore été faite.. moi et la procrastination.. n'en parlons pas!!

si je reviens ici, c'est pour vous dmander conseil: voilà je me balade sur fnac.com, ou les prix des composants sont à peu près les mêmes que sur n'importe quels site, et je mets ça dans mon panier:

http://www4.fnac.com/mp11762261/Val...C2700-CL2-5-2-5-V-memoire-sans-tampon-NON-ECC

et 
http://www4.fnac.com/mp5074220/Memoire-portable-1-Go-DDR-333-MHz-SO-DIMM-PC2700-S1GBN16T333N-SB


ça convient??

pour le DD, j'narrive pas à trouver: me faut-il un IDE absolument, ou ça passe avec un SATA, un ATA, un ... ??
je my perds complètement

merci d'avance!!


----------



## christophe2312 (17 Novembre 2010)

un ide ata
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/13...al-wd5000aakb-ide-35-7200t-16-mo-interne.html


----------



## melaure (18 Novembre 2010)

IDE et tu en trouves chez tous les assembleurs de PC, enfin presque tous car ça devient plus rare ... 

Les WD Caviar Blue sont de bons choix. Perso je les achète chez grosbill, plus sérieux. Ils vendent aussi de la RAM de bonne marque (corsair, kingston), même si la je préfère toujours commander aux US chez macsales


----------



## heyhey (11 Janvier 2011)

rebonjour tous

je me suis lancé dans l'opération à cur ouvert, seulement pour constater au milieu que le DD acheté n'est pas compatible...

j'ai celui-là (c'est du SATA :/) mais il me faut bien un comme ça... je me fais me faire avoir en achetant celui-là? les caviar blue sur le site de WD[/URL] n'ont pas l'air d'avoir la bonne connectique.. 

est-ce que vous pouvez m'en indiquer un qui est sur de faire l'affaire? C'est la connectique SATA? ou justement pas? pfouu j'ai un ordi éventré au milieu du salon, et pas le bon DD... très rageant..

ce caviar blue ressemble bien à ce qu'il me faut, mais je me méfie...!!

help!!


----------



## christophe2312 (11 Janvier 2011)

surtout pas de sata 
simplement ide  

http://www.commentcamarche.net/contents/pc/ide-ata.php3


----------



## melaure (12 Janvier 2011)

Oui c'est ça tu dois prendre de l'IDE (ou ATA-100). C'est pourtant bien indique chez les revendeurs ... exemple.


----------



## heyhey (13 Janvier 2011)

Bon je suis allé acheter un DD ide finalement, et procédé à l'opération. L'ordi est maintenant refermé, il démarre, mais maintenant je veux installer Tiger via mon macbook sous 10,5, en mode target.

Problème, l'installateur de Tiger ne veut pas se lancer sur mon macbook, car "Mac Os X 10.4 ne peut être installé sur cette machine"!!!

Comment passer outre cet avertissement, pour pouvoir ensuite choisir le disque dur du G4?? merciii!!


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2011)

C'est le MB qui doit être démarré en mode "target" avec le dvd d'instal à l'intérieur bien sûr.

après tu démarre le G4 avec la touche "alt", tu attends un moment jusqu'à ce que tu vois ton Dvd de Tiger (qui est dans le lecteur du MB) pour booter dessus.


----------



## melaure (13 Janvier 2011)

Tu as démonté ton iMac G4 *mais as-tu pensé à remettre de la pâte thermique* ???

Il faut remplacer la vieille par de la neuve car tu as rompu le contact en ouvrant la machine.

Un bon article sur MacBidouille.

Attention selon les modèles d'iMac, ce n'est pas toujours au même endroit. Et même sur certains il y a deux endroits où il y a de la pâte thermique (mais ça se reconnaît à l'ancienne pâte). J'en ai upgradé un paquet dans mon club, mais faut être sur Lyon


----------



## christophe2312 (13 Janvier 2011)

j espere pour lui , il a été plusieurs fois averti sur le forum


----------

